# Problemas durante actualizacion (glibc) [Solucionado]

## lince_0011

El dia de hoy intente actualizar mi sistema y obtengo problemas con glibc, gracias a ese paquete no puedo actualizar, este es el mensaje de error que arroja la consola:

```
 * ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2 failed (compile phase):

 *   make for x86 failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *           ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *         environment, line 3488:  Called eblit-run 'src_compile'

 *         environment, line  980:  Called eblit-glibc-src_compile

 *   src_compile.eblit, line  203:  Called src_compile

 *         environment, line 3488:  Called eblit-run 'src_compile'

 *         environment, line  980:  Called eblit-glibc-src_compile

 *   src_compile.eblit, line  211:  Called toolchain-glibc_src_compile

 *   src_compile.eblit, line  122:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "make for ${ABI} failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2/work/glibc-2.14.1'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2:

 * ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2 failed (compile phase):

 *   make for x86 failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *           ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *         environment, line 3488:  Called eblit-run 'src_compile'

 *         environment, line  980:  Called eblit-glibc-src_compile

 *   src_compile.eblit, line  203:  Called src_compile

 *         environment, line 3488:  Called eblit-run 'src_compile'

 *         environment, line  980:  Called eblit-glibc-src_compile

 *   src_compile.eblit, line  211:  Called toolchain-glibc_src_compile

 *   src_compile.eblit, line  122:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "make for ${ABI} failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2/work/glibc-2.14.1'

 
```

Y tal y como dice el mensaje, esta es la salida de emerge --info =sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2

```
Portage 2.1.10.46 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.1-gentoo-r2-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_Processor_3800+-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 14 Feb 2012 20:15:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.7 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.7

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.lug.udel.edu/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cs.uni.edu/ http://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync6.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cd cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd qt3support readline sdl session sound spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis x x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

 
```

SaludosLast edited by lince_0011 on Sat Feb 18, 2012 3:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## agdg

Pega el error de compilación que da. Lo podrás encontrar en /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2/temp/build.log o volviendo a emerger el paquete.

----------

## lince_0011

El archivo es demasiado grande y mejor lo pegue aqui:

http://omploader.org/vY3UwYQ/build.log

----------

## agdg

```
/bin/sh: /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/ld-linux.so.2: cannot execute binary file

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/sunrpc/xbootparam_prot.stmp] Error 126

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
```

Es un problema con la bibliotecas ld-linux.so.2. Lo más probable es que revdep-rebuild lo solucione y después puedas emerger glibc.

----------

## lince_0011

No funciono, al principio si llegue a pensar que era problema de algun paquete roto y que revdep-rebuild podria arreglarlo, pero nada de nada.

Lo hice y de nuevo emerge glibc y el problema es el mismo.

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que tienes que configurar el kernel con IA32_EMULATION=y (Executable file formats / Emulations -> IA32 Emulation)

----------

## lince_0011

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Creo que tienes que configurar el kernel con IA32_EMULATION=y (Executable file formats / Emulations -> IA32 Emulation)

 

Esa fue la solucion, habia desactivado dicha opcion pues no pense que fuera necesaria.

El handbook dice que si se necesita un sistema multilibreria hay que activar esa opcion, por eso fue que la desactive.

Gracias por responder.

----------

